
OCR Hacker Challenge – Win a Ticket to the Augmented World Expo - l_dude
https://www.anyline.io/blog/2016/09/02/augmented-world-expo-ticket-challenge/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ycombinator
======
lil_s
nice!

